# seaumarine



## 8888 (Jun 7, 2015)

hi all 
Anyone know where is seaumarine new location ?
Thx


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Nowhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When I talked to ken he had said the new location was off denison


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*not open yet?*

He is not open yet right???


----------



## 8888 (Jun 7, 2015)

*-----*

Because I'm looking for lots of Nassarius snails.
Any one know which lfs selling them.
Thx


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

8888 said:


> Because I'm looking for lots of Nassarius snails.
> Any one know which lfs selling them.
> Thx


We have plenty in stock.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

8888 said:


> Because I'm looking for lots of Nassarius snails.
> Any one know which lfs selling them.
> Thx


I have lots of nassarius snails, $3 and $4.25 each


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

$1.75 each 500 in stock 

All other inverts in stock as well. 

Dave


----------

